#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Сутра, дарованная военачальнику Синхе

## Торчинов

Скажите, пожалуйста, Сутра, дарованная военачальнику Синхе -- канонический текст или же апокриф? Спасибо!

----------


## Ассаджи

Если имеется в виду приведенный ниже текст, то его оригинал канонический.

Ангуттара Никая 8.12
Сиха сутта
Военачальник Сиха

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Однажды Будда пребывал в Большом лесу в Весали, в зале с остроконечной крышей.

В то время многие видные горожане собрались в зале для собраний и всячески восхваляли Будду, Дхамму и Общину. Среди них находился и Сиха, военачальник, последователь секты нигантха. И Сиха подумал: "Воистину, должно быть, Благословенный Будда -- святой, пойду и встречусь с ним".

И Сиха-военачальник направился туда, где пребывал глава нигантх Натапутта, и, приблизившись к нему сказал: "Владыка, я хочу посетить отшельника Готаму."

Натапутта ответил: "О, Сиха, ты веришь, что всякое действие имеет последствия, отвечающие нравственным достоинствам этого действия. Зачем тебе посещать отшельника Готаму, отрицающего последствия действий? Отшельник Готама, о Сиха, отрицает последствия действий, он учит Учению недеяния, и в этом учении наставляет своих последователей".

Тогда желание посетить Благословенного, возникшее у Сихи утихло. Услышав вновь восхваление Будде, Дхамме и Общине, Сиха обратился к главе нигантхов во второй раз, и вновь Натапутта отговорил его.

Когда военачальник в третий раз услышал, как видные горожане превозносили достоинства Будды, Дхаммы и Общины, он подумал: "Воистину, должно быть, отшельник Готама -- Святой Будда. Что мне нигантхи и их согласие или несогласие? Пойду не спрашивая их разрешения, и встречусь с ним, Благословенным, Святым Буддой."

И Сиха - военачальник обратился к Благословенному со словами: "Я слышал, Владыка, что отшельник Готама отрицает последствия действий живых существ, учит доктрине недеяния и говорит, что действия живых существ не получают своего воздаяния, ибо он учит уничтожению и презренности всего, и в этой доктрине он наставляет своих последователей. Учишь ли Ты уничтожению души и сожжению человеческого существа? Прошу скажи мне, Владыка: те кто утверждают это, говорят ли они истину или же свидетельствуют ложно против Благословенного, выдавая поддельное учение за Твое?"

И Благословенный отвечал: "В некотором смысле, Сиха, те, кто говорит это, утверждают истину обо мне, с другой стороны, Сиха, и те, кто говорит обратное, также утверждают истину обо мне. Выслушай, и я поясню тебе.

Я учу, Сиха, несовершению таких действий, которые неправедны в поступках, в словах, либо в мыслях, я учу непроявлению всех тех состояний души, которые несут зло и нехороши. Но я учу, Сиха, совершению таких действий, которые праведны в поступках, в словах и в мыслях, я учу проявлению всех тех состояний души, которые хороши и не несут зла. Я учу Сиха, что все состояния души, которые несут зло и нехороши, и неправедные действия в поступках, в словах и в мыслях должны быть сожжены. Тот кто освободился, Сиха, от всех тех состояний души, которые несут зло и нехороши, тот, кто уничтожил их, подобно пальме вырванной с корнем, так, что они не могут возникнуть вновь, -- такой человек завершил искоренение себя.

Я провозглашаю, Сиха, уничтожение самости, вожделения, недоброжелательности, обольщения. Но я не провозглашаю уничтожение воздержанности, любви, милосердия и истины.

Я считаю, Сиха, неправедные действия презренными, совершены ли они в поступках, в словах или в мыслях, но я считаю добродетель и праведность достойными похвалы."

И Сиха сказал: "Еще одно сомнение осталось у меня в отношении учения Благословенного. Не согласится ли Благословенный рассеять его, чтобы я понял Дхамму так, как ей учит Благословенный?" Татхагата ответил согласием, и Сиха продолжал: "Я воин, о Благословенный, и царь назначил меня проводить в жизнь его законы и вести войны.

Допускает ли Татхагата, который учит бесконечной доброте и состраданию ко всем страждущим, наказание преступников? И еще признает ли Татхагата ошибочным идти на войну для защиты своего дома, своей жены, своих детей и своего имущества? Учит ли Татхагата доктрине полного самоотказа: должен ли я позволять злодею все, что ему вздумается и покорно уступать всякому, кто угрожает взять силою принадлежащее мне?

Утверждает ли Татхагата, что всякая борьба, включая и войны, ведущиеся за правое дело, должны быть запрещены?"

Будда отвечал: "Кто заслуживает наказания должен быть наказан и того кто заслуживает поощрения следует поощрять. В тоже время Татхагата учит не причинять вреда никаким живым существам, но быть исполненным любви и доброты.

Эти заповеди не противоречат друг другу, ибо тот кто должен быть наказан за совершенное им самим преступление, пострадает не из-за недоброжелательства судьи, но в следствие своего злодеяния. Его собственные поступки навлекли на него то, что налагает служитель закона.

Тот, кто исполняет приговор, пусть не питает ненависти в своей душе, что бы даже убийца в момент своей казни считал, что это есть плод его собственного поступка. Как только он поймет, что наказание очистит его душу, он не станет более сетовать на свою судьбу, но будет радоваться ей."

И Благословенный продолжал: "Татхагата учит, что любая война, в которой человек стремится убить своего брата, ничтожна, но он не учит, что тот, кто идет на войну, исчерпав все средства к сохранению мира, заслуживает порицания. Порицаемым должен быть тот, кто вызвал войну.

Татхагата учит полному отказу от себя, но не учит отказу от чего бы то ни было в пользу сил представляющих зло -- будь то люди, боги или стихии природы. Борьба должна быть ибо вся жизнь -- борьба. Но тот, кто борется, должен следить за тем, чтобы не сражаться ради своих интересов, против истины и справедливости. Борющийся ради своих интересов, сколько бы он не был велик, или силен, или знаменит, не получит воздаяние, но тот кто борется за справедливость и истину, обретет великое воздаяние ибо даже его поражение будет победой. Личность -- неподобающий сосуд для сохранения сколько-нибудь значительного успеха, личность мала и хрупка, и содержимое ее вскоре будет расплескано на пользу, но возможно так же на пагубу других. Истина же недостаточно велика, чтобы вместить сильные желания и стремления всех личностей и когда личность лопнет, как мыльный пузырь, содержимое ее будет сохранено, и в истине обретет она вечную жизнь.

Идущий в бой, о Сиха, даже за правое дело, должен быть готов к смерти, ибо таков удел воина, и если рок постигнет его, у него не может быть оснований для недовольства. Но одерживающий победу должен помнить о непрочности всего земного. Его успех может быть велик, Но сколько бы велик он ни был, колесо судьбы может опять повернуться и низвергнуть победителя в прах. Но если он обуздает себя, угасив всю ненависть в своем сердце, подымет повергнутого противника и скажет ему: "Теперь приди и заключим мир и станем братьями," -- он одержит победу, которая не есть преходящий успех, ибо плоды его пребудут вечно. Велик воин, увенчанный успехом, о Сиха, но еще больший победитель тот, кто покорил самого себя. Учение о покорении самого себя, о Сиха, дается не для уничтожения человеческой души, но ради сохранения ее. Тот, кто покорил самого себя, более достоин жить, процветать, одерживать победы, чем раб самого себя.

Тот, чей ум свободен от иллюзии самости, выстоит и не падет в сражении жизни. Устремленного к праведности и справедливости не может постичь неудача, он будет успешен во всех своих начинаниях, и успех его будет прочен. Тот, кто взрастил в своем сердце любовь к истине, будет жить и не умрет, ибо он испил напиток бессмертия. Поэтому сражайся мужественно, о военачальник, и веди свои битвы со всей мощью, но будь воином истины -- и Татхагата благословит тебя."

Услышав эту речь Благословенного, Сиха произнес: "О славный Владыка, о славный Владыка! Ты раскрыл истину. Прекрасно учение Благословенного. Ты воистину Просветленный Татхагата, Святой. Ты учитель Человечества. Ты указываешь нам истинное Освобождение, ибо это действительно есть путь к спасению. Тот, кто следует за тобой, не может не обрести свет, который озарит его Путь. Он обретет счастье и мир. Прибегаю, Владыка к Благословенному, Его Учению и Его Братству.

Да примет меня Благословенный, отныне и на всю мою жизнь, последователем, нашедшим прибежище в Нем."

И Благословенный сказал: "Обдумай прежде, о Сиха, свои действия. Человеку занимающему такое положение, как ты, не следует совершать ничего, без должного обдумывания."

Но вера Сихи в Благословенного от этих слов только усилилась.

Он отвечал: "Если бы другим учителям, о Владыка, удалось обратить меня в свою веру, то они бы раструбили об этом по всему городу Весали, вопя: "Сиха - военачальник сделался нашим последователем!"

Во второй раз, Владыка, я прибегаю к Благословенному, к Дхамме и к Общине, да примет меня Благословенный отныне и на всю мою жизнь, последователем, нашедшим прибежище в Нем!"

И сказал Благословенный: "Долгое время, Сиха, в твоем доме оказывались подношения членам секты нигантхов. Поэтому следует подавать им пищу и впредь, когда они зайдут в твой дом в поисках подаяния."

И сердце Сихи преисполнилось радостью. Он сказал: "Меня уверяли, Владыка, что отшельник Готама говорит: "Только мне и никому иному должны приносить дары. Только мои ученики и ничьи другие должны получать подношения. "А Благословенный меня призывает к пожертвованию и для нигантхов. Хорошо, Владыка, поступим по обстоятельствам. В третий раз, Владыка, я прибегаю к Благословенному, к Его Дхамме и к Его Общине!

----------


## Торчинов

Спасибо, Ассаджи! А не могли бы Вы дать точную ссылку на Типитаку (никая и т.д.)? Буду Вам очень признателен.

----------


## Ассаджи

Ангуттара Никая VIII.12
Страница по изданию Общества палийских текстов Ro: 4.179

----------


## Торчинов

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## fkruk

А насколько адекватен данный перевод оригиналу?

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от fkruk_ 
> *А насколько адекватен данный перевод оригиналу?*


В середине сделана вставка, и не переведен конец.

Sīhasutta.m

Eka.m samaya.m bhagavā vesāliya.m viharati mahāvane kū.tāgārasālāya.m. 

Однажды Будда пребывал в Большом лесу в Весали, в зале с остроконечной крышей.

Tena kho pana samayena sambahulā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā licchavī santhāgāre sannisinnā sannipatitā anekapariyāyena buddhassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, dhammassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, sa"nghassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti.

Tena kho pana samayena sīho senāpati niga.n.thasāvako tassa.m parisāya.m nisinno hoti. Atha kho sīhassa senāpatissa etadahosi– “nissa.msaya.m kho so bhagavā araha.m sammāsambuddho bhavissati, tathā hime sambahulā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā licchavī santhāgāre sannisinnā sannipatitā anekapariyāyena buddhassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, dhammassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, sa"nghassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti. Ya.mnūnāha.m ta.m bhagavanta.m dassanāya upasa"nkameyya.m arahanta.m sammāsambuddhan”ti. 

В то время многие видные горожане собрались в зале для собраний и всячески восхваляли Будду, Дхамму и Общину. Среди них находился и Сиха, военачальник, последователь секты нигантха. И Сиха подумал: "Воистину, должно быть, Благословенный Будда -- святой, пойду и встречусь с ним".

Atha kho sīho senāpati yena niga.n.tho nā.taputto tenupasa"nkami; upasa"nkamitvā niga.n.tha.m nā.taputta.m etadavoca– “icchāmaha.m, bhante, sama.na.m gotama.m dassanāya upasa"nkamitun”ti.

И Сиха-военачальник направился туда, где пребывал глава нигантх Натапутта, и, приблизившись к нему сказал: "Владыка, я хочу посетить отшельника Готаму."

“Ki.m pana tva.m, sīha, kiriyavādo samāno akiriyavāda.m sama.na.m gotama.m dassanāya upasa"nkamissasi? Sama.no hi, sīha, gotamo akiriyavādo, akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī”ti. Atha kho sīhassa senāpatissa yo ahosi gamiyābhisa"nkhāro bhagavanta.m dassanāya, so pa.tippassambhi.

Натапутта ответил: "О, Сиха, ты веришь, что всякое действие имеет последствия, отвечающие нравственным достоинствам этого действия. Зачем тебе посещать отшельника Готаму, отрицающего последствия действий? Отшельник Готама, о Сиха, отрицает последствия действий, он учит Учению недеяния, и в этом учении наставляет своих последователей".

Тогда желание посетить Благословенного, возникшее у Сихи утихло. 

Dutiyampi kho sambahulā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā licchavī santhāgāre sannisinnā sannipatitā anekapariyāyena buddhassa …pe… dhammassa …pe… sa"nghassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti. Dutiyampi kho sīhassa senāpatissa etadahosi– “nissa.msaya.m kho so bhagavā araha.m sammāsambuddho bhavissati, tathā hime sambahulā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā licchavī santhāgāre sannisinnā sannipatitā anekapariyāyena buddhassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, dhammassa …pe… sa"nghassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti. Ya.mnūnāha.m ta.m bhagavanta.m dassanāya upasa"nkameyya.m arahanta.m sammāsambuddhan”ti. Atha kho sīho senāpati yena niga.n.tho nā.taputto tenupasa"nkami; upasa"nkamitvā niga.n.tha.m nā.taputta.m etadavoca– “icchāmaha.m, bhante, sama.na.m gotama.m dassanāya upasa"nkamitun”ti.

“Ki.m pana tva.m, sīha, kiriyavādo samāno akiriyavāda.m sama.na.m gotama.m dassanāya upasa"nkamissasi? Sama.no hi, sīha, gotamo akiriyavādo akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī”ti. Dutiyampi kho sīhassa senāpatissa yo ahosi gamiyābhisa"nkhāro bhagavanta.m dassanāya, so pa.tippassambhi.

Услышав вновь восхваление Будде, Дхамме и Общине, Сиха обратился к главе нигантхов во второй раз, и вновь Натапутта отговорил его.

Tatiyampi kho sambahulā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā licchavī santhāgāre sannisinnā sannipatitā anekapariyāyena buddhassa …pe… dhammassa …pe… sa"nghassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti. Tatiyampi kho sīhassa senāpatissa etadahosi– “nissa.msaya.m kho so bhagavā araha.m sammāsambuddho bhavissati, tathā hime sambahulā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā abhi&#241;&#241;ātā licchavī santhāgāre sannisinnā sannipatitā anekapariyāyena buddhassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, dhammassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti, sa"nghassa va.n.na.m bhāsanti. Ki.m hime karissanti niga.n.thā apalokitā vā anapalokitā vā? Ya.mnūnāha.m anapaloketvāva niga.n.the ta.m bhagavanta.m dassanāya upasa"nkameyya.m arahanta.m sammāsambuddhan”ti.

Когда военачальник в третий раз услышал, как видные горожане превозносили достоинства Будды, Дхаммы и Общины, он подумал: "Воистину, должно быть, отшельник Готама -- Святой Будда. Что мне нигантхи и их согласие или несогласие? Пойду не спрашивая их разрешения, и встречусь с ним, Благословенным, Святым Буддой."

Atha kho sīho senāpati pa&#241;camattehi rathasatehi divādivassa vesāliyā niyyāsi bhagavanta.m dassanāya. Yāvatikā yānassa bhūmi, yānena gantvā yānā paccorohitvā pattikova agamāsi. Atha kho sīho senāpati yena bhagavā tenupasa"nkami; upasa"nkamitvā bhagavanta.m abhivādetvā ekamanta.m nisīdi. Ekamanta.m nisinno kho sīho senāpati bhagavanta.m etadavoca–

“Suta.m meta.m, bhante– ‘akiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti. Ye te, bhante, evamāha.msu– ‘akiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti, kacci te, bhante, bhagavato vuttavādino na ca bhagavanta.m abhūtena abbhācikkhanti dhammassa cānudhamma.m byākaronti na ca koci sahadhammiko vādānuvādo gārayha.m .thāna.m āgacchati? Anabbhakkhātukāmā hi maya.m, bhante, bhagavan”ti.

И Сиха - военачальник обратился к Благословенному со словами: "Я слышал, Владыка, что отшельник Готама отрицает последствия действий живых существ, учит доктрине недеяния и говорит, что действия живых существ не получают своего воздаяния, ибо он учит уничтожению и презренности всего, и в этой доктрине он наставляет своих последователей. Учишь ли Ты уничтожению души и сожжению человеческого существа? Прошу скажи мне, Владыка: те кто утверждают это, говорят ли они истину или же свидетельствуют ложно против Благословенного, выдавая поддельное учение за Твое?"

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘akiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘kiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, kiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘ucchedavādo sama.no gotamo, ucchedāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘jegucchī sama.no gotamo, jegucchitāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘venayiko sama.no gotamo, vinayāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘tapassī sama.no gotamo, tapassitāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘apagabbho sama.no gotamo, apagabbhatāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Atthi, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘assāsako sama.no gotamo, assāsāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘akiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Aha&#241;hi, sīha, akiriya.m vadāmi kāyaduccaritassa vacīduccaritassa manoduccaritassa; anekavihitāna.m pāpakāna.m akusalāna.m dhammāna.m akiriya.m vadāmi. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘akiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, akiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘kiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, kiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Aha&#241;hi, sīha, kiriya.m vadāmi  kāyasucaritassa  vacīsucaritassa  manosucaritassa;  anekavihitāna.m kusalāna.m dhammāna.m kiriya.m vadāmi. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘kiriyavādo sama.no gotamo, kiriyāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘ucchedavādo sama.no gotamo, ucchedāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Aha&#241;hi, sīha, uccheda.m vadāmi rāgassa dosassa mohassa; anekavihitāna.m pāpakāna.m akusalāna.m dhammāna.m uccheda.m vadāmi. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘ucchedavādo sama.no gotamo, ucchedāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘jegucchī sama.no gotamo, jegucchitāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Aha&#241;hi, sīha, jigucchāmi kāyaduccaritena vacīduccaritena manoduccaritena; jigucchāmi anekavihitāna.m pāpakāna.m akusalāna.m dhammāna.m samāpattiyā. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘jegucchī sama.no gotamo, jegucchitāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘venayiko sama.no gotamo, vinayāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Aha&#241;hi, sīha, vinayāya dhamma.m desemi rāgassa dosassa mohassa; anekavihitāna.m pāpakāna.m akusalāna.m dhammāna.m vinayāya dhamma.m desemi. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘venayiko sama.no gotamo, vinayāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘tapassī sama.no gotamo, tapassitāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Tapanīyāha.m, sīha, pāpake akusale dhamme vadāmi kāyaduccarita.m vacīduccarita.m manoduccarita.m. Yassa kho, sīha, tapanīyā pāpakā akusalā dhammā pahīnā ucchinnamūlā tālāvatthukatā anabhāva.mkatā āyati.m anuppādadhammā, tamaha.m ‘tapassī’ti vadāmi. Tathāgatassa kho, sīha, tapanīyā pāpakā akusalā dhammā pahīnā ucchinnamūlā tālāvatthukatā anabhāva.mkatā āyati.m anuppādadhammā. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘tapassī sama.no gotamo, tapassitāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘apagabbho sama.no gotamo, apagabbhatāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Yassa kho, sīha, āyati.m gabbhaseyyā punabbhavābhinibbatti pahīnā ucchinnamūlā tālāvatthukatā anabhāva.m katā āyati.m anuppādadhammā, tamaha.m ‘apagabbho’ti vadāmi. Tathāgatassa kho, sīha, āyati.m gabbhaseyyā punabbhavābhinibbatti pahīnā ucchinnamūlā tālāvatthukatā anabhāva.mkatā āyati.m anuppādadhammā. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘apagabbho sama.no gotamo, apagabbhatāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

“Katamo ca, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘assāsako sama.no gotamo, assāsāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’ti? Aha&#241;hi, sīha, assāsako paramena assāsena, assāsāya dhamma.m desemi, tena ca sāvake vinemi. Aya.m kho, sīha, pariyāyo, yena ma.m pariyāyena sammā vadamāno vadeyya– ‘assāsako sama.no gotamo, assāsāya dhamma.m deseti, tena ca sāvake vinetī’”ti.

И Благословенный отвечал: "В некотором смысле, Сиха, те, кто говорит это, утверждают истину обо мне, с другой стороны, Сиха, и те, кто говорит обратное, также утверждают истину обо мне. Выслушай, и я поясню тебе.

Я учу, Сиха, несовершению таких действий, которые неправедны в поступках, в словах, либо в мыслях, я учу непроявлению всех тех состояний души, которые несут зло и нехороши. Но я учу, Сиха, совершению таких действий, которые праведны в поступках, в словах и в мыслях, я учу проявлению всех тех состояний души, которые хороши и не несут зла. Я учу Сиха, что все состояния души, которые несут зло и нехороши, и неправедные действия в поступках, в словах и в мыслях должны быть сожжены. Тот кто освободился, Сиха, от всех тех состояний души, которые несут зло и нехороши, тот, кто уничтожил их, подобно пальме вырванной с корнем, так, что они не могут возникнуть вновь, -- такой человек завершил искоренение себя.

Я провозглашаю, Сиха, уничтожение самости, вожделения, недоброжелательности, обольщения. Но я не провозглашаю уничтожение воздержанности, любви, милосердия и истины.

Я считаю, Сиха, неправедные действия презренными, совершены ли они в поступках, в словах или в мыслях, но я считаю добродетель и праведность достойными похвалы."

Eva.m vutte sīho senāpati bhagavanta.m etadavoca– “abhikkanta.m, bhante, abhikkanta.m, bhante …pe… upāsaka.m ma.m, bhante, bhagavā dhāretu ajjatagge pā.nupeta.m sara.na.m gatan”ti.

Услышав эту речь Благословенного, Сиха произнес: "О славный Владыка, о славный Владыка! Ты раскрыл истину. Прекрасно учение Благословенного. Ты воистину Просветленный Татхагата, Святой. Ты учитель Человечества. Ты указываешь нам истинное Освобождение, ибо это действительно есть путь к спасению. Тот, кто следует за тобой, не может не обрести свет, который озарит его Путь. Он обретет счастье и мир. Прибегаю, Владыка к Благословенному, Его Учению и Его Братству.

Да примет меня Благословенный, отныне и на всю мою жизнь, последователем, нашедшим прибежище в Нем."

“Anuviccakāra.m kho, sīha, karohi. Anuviccakāro tumhādisāna.m &#241;ātamanussāna.m sādhu hotī”ti. 

И Благословенный сказал: "Обдумай прежде, о Сиха, свои действия. Человеку занимающему такое положение, как ты, не следует совершать ничего, без должного обдумывания."

“Imināpāha.m, bhante, bhagavato bhiyyosomattāya attamano abhiraddho, ya.m ma.m bhagavā evamāha– ‘anuviccakāra.m kho, sīha, karohi. Anuviccakāro tumhādisāna.m &#241;ātamanussāna.m sādhu hotī’ti. Ma&#241;hi, bhante, a&#241;&#241;atitthiyā sāvaka.m labhitvā kevalakappa.m vesāli.m pa.tāka.m parihareyyu.m– ‘sīho amhāka.m senāpati sāvakatta.m upagato’ti. Atha ca pana bhagavā evamāha– ‘anuviccakāra.m, sīha, karohi. Anuviccakāro tumhādisāna.m &#241;ātamanussāna.m sādhu hotī’ti. Esāha.m, bhante, dutiyampi bhagavanta.m sara.na.m gacchāmi dhamma&#241;ca bhikkhusa"ngha&#241;ca. Upāsaka.m ma.m bhagavā dhāretu ajjatagge pā.nupeta.m sara.na.m gatan”ti.

Но вера Сихи в Благословенного от этих слов только усилилась.

Он отвечал: "Если бы другим учителям, о Владыка, удалось обратить меня в свою веру, то они бы раструбили об этом по всему городу Весали, вопя: "Сиха - военачальник сделался нашим последователем!"

Во второй раз, Владыка, я прибегаю к Благословенному, к Дхамме и к Общине, да примет меня Благословенный отныне и на всю мою жизнь, последователем, нашедшим прибежище в Нем!"

“Dīgharatta.m kho te, sīha, niga.n.thāna.m opānabhūta.m kula.m, yena nesa.m upagatāna.m pi.n.daka.m dātabba.m ma&#241;&#241;eyyāsī”ti. 

И сказал Благословенный: "Долгое время, Сиха, в твоем доме оказывались подношения членам секты нигантхов. Поэтому следует подавать им пищу и впредь, когда они зайдут в твой дом в поисках подаяния."

“Imināpāha.m, bhante, bhagavato bhiyyosomattāya attamano abhiraddho, ya.m ma.m bhagavā evamāha– ‘dīgharatta.m kho te, sīha, niga.n.thāna.m opānabhūta.m kula.m, yena nesa.m upagatāna.m pi.n.daka.m dātabba.m ma&#241;&#241;eyyāsī’ti. Suta.m meta.m, bhante– ‘sama.no gotamo evamāha– mayhameva dāna.m dātabba.m, mayhameva sāvakāna.m dātabba.m; mayhameva dinna.m mahapphala.m, na a&#241;&#241;esa.m dinna.m mahapphala.m; mayhameva sāvakāna.m dinna.m mahapphala.m, na a&#241;&#241;esa.m sāvakāna.m dinna.m mahapphalan’ti, atha ca pana ma.m bhagavā niga.n.thesupi dāne samādapeti. Api ca, bhante, mayamettha kāla.m jānissāma. Esāha.m, bhante, tatiyampi bhagavanta.m sara.na.m gacchāmi dhamma&#241;ca bhikkhusa"ngha&#241;ca. Upāsaka.m ma.m, bhante, bhagavā dhāretu ajjatagge pā.nupeta.m sara.na.m gatan”ti.

И сердце Сихи преисполнилось радостью. Он сказал: "Меня уверяли, Владыка, что отшельник Готама говорит: "Только мне и никому иному должны приносить дары. Только мои ученики и ничьи другие должны получать подношения. "А Благословенный меня призывает к пожертвованию и для нигантхов. Хорошо, Владыка, поступим по обстоятельствам. В третий раз, Владыка, я прибегаю к Благословенному, к Его Дхамме и к Его Общине!

Atha kho bhagavā sīhassa senāpatissa anupubbi.m katha.m kathesi, seyyathida.m– dānakatha.m sīlakatha.m saggakatha.m, kāmāna.m ādīnava.m okāra.m sa.mkilesa.m nekkhamme ānisa.msa.m pakāsesi. Yadā bhagavā a&#241;&#241;āsi sīha.m senāpati.m kallacitta.m muducitta.m vinīvara.nacitta.m udaggacitta.m pasannacitta.m, atha yā buddhāna.m sāmukka.msikā dhammadesanā ta.m pakāsesi– dukkha.m samudaya.m nirodha.m magga.m. Seyyathāpi nāma suddha.m vattha.m apagatakā.laka.m sammadeva rajana.m pa.tigga.nheyya; evameva.m sīhassa senāpatissa tasmi.myeva āsane viraja.m vītamala.m dhammacakkhu.m udapādi– “ya.m ki&#241;ci samudayadhamma.m, sabba.m ta.m nirodhadhamman”ti.

Atha kho sīho senāpati di.t.thadhammo pattadhammo viditadhammo pariyogā.lhadhammo ti.n.na-vicikiccho vigatakatha.mkatho vesārajjappatto aparappaccayo satthusāsane bhagavanta.m etadavoca– “adhivāsetu me, bhante, bhagavā svātanāya bhatta.m saddhi.m bhikkhusa"nghenā”ti. Adhivāsesi bhagavā tu.nhībhāvena.

Atha kho sīho senāpati bhagavato adhivāsana.m viditvā u.t.thāyāsanā bhagavanta.m abhivādetvā padakkhi.na.m katvā pakkāmi. Atha kho sīho senāpati a&#241;&#241;atara.m purisa.m āmantesi– “gaccha tva.m, ambho purisa, pavattama.msa.m jānāhī”ti. Atha kho sīho senāpati tassā rattiyā accayena sake nivesane pa.nīta.m khādanīya.m bhojanīya.m pa.tiyādāpetvā bhagavato kāla.m ārocāpesi– “kālo, bhante! Ni.t.thita.m bhattan”ti.

Atha kho bhagavā pubba.nhasamaya.m nivāsetvā pattacīvaramādāya yena sīhassa senāpatissa nivesana.m tenupasa"nkami; upasa"nkamitvā pa&#241;&#241;atte āsane nisīdi saddhi.m bhikkhusa"nghena. Tena kho pana samayena sambahulā niga.n.thā vesāliya.m rathikāya rathika.m si"nghā.takena si"nghā.taka.m bāhā paggayha kandanti– “ajja sīhena senāpatinā thūla.m pasu.m sama.nassa gotamassa bhatta.m kata.m. Ta.m sama.no gotamo jāna.m uddissakata.m ma.msa.m paribhu&#241;jati pa.ticcakamman”ti.

Atha kho a&#241;&#241;ataro puriso yena sīho senāpati tenupasa"nkami; upasa"nkamitvā sīhassa senāpatissa upaka.n.nake ārocesi– “yagghe, bhante, jāneyyāsi! Ete sambahulā niga.n.thā vesāliya.m rathikāya rathika.m si"nghā.takena si"nghā.taka.m bāhā paggayha kandanti– ‘ajja sīhena senāpatinā thūla.m pasu.m vadhitvā sama.nassa gotamassa bhatta.m kata.m. Ta.m sama.no gotamo jāna.m uddissakata.m ma.msa.m paribhu&#241;jati pa.ticcakamman’ti. Ala.m ayyo dīgharatta&#241;hi te āyasmanto ava.n.nakāmā buddhassa ava.n.nakāmā dhammassa ava.n.nakāmā sa"nghassa. Na ca panete āyasmanto jiridanti ta.m bhagavanta.m asatā tucchā musā abhūtena abbhācikkhitu.m; na ca maya.m jīvitahetupi sa&#241;cicca pā.na.m jīvitā voropeyyāmā”ti.

Atha kho sīho senāpati buddhappamukha.m bhikkhusa"ngha.m pa.nītena khādanīyena bhojanīyena sahatthā santappesi sampavāresi. Atha kho sīho senāpati bhagavanta.m bhuttāvi.m onītapattapā.ni.m ekamanta.m nisīdi. Ekamanta.m nisinna.m kho sīha.m senāpati.m bhagavā dhammiyā kathāya sandassetvā samādapetvā samuttejetvā sampaha.msetvā u.t.thāyāsanā pakkāmīti.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## До

Тоесть это всё-таки апокриф?

----------


## Ассаджи

> АПОКРИФ, а, м. (спец.). Произведение иудейской или раннехристианской литературы на библейскую тему, не включённое в канонический текст Библии и отвергаемое церковью как недостоверное.


Как я понимаю, это частичный перевод со сфабрикованной вставкой.

----------


## До

Это я и имел ввиду - не канонический текст. Скажем перевод с санскрита где нибудь найденого свитка. Или того хуже - подделка. Или версия из какого-то другого, не палийского, канона?

----------


## Ассаджи

Судя по личным именам (например, "Натапутта", "Готама"), это перевод именно с пали. В палийском каноне ближе всего именно АН 8.12.

Кроме того, вставка написана в не характерном для сутт стиле, с не характерным для Будды мировоззрением.

Я думаю, что это подделка.

Возможно, она впервые появилась в инете на сайте
http://members.fortunecity.com/path7...ialibrary.html

----------


## Борис

Кажется, этот же перевод, один в один (только "Синха" вместо "Сиха") использован Е.Рерих в ее опусе "Основы буддизма"...

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Кажется, этот же перевод, один в один (только "Синха" вместо "Сиха") использован Е.Рерих в ее опусе "Основы буддизма"...*


Где же?
http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/books/eir_02.htm

----------


## До

Есть же две Сихасутты AN 8.12 и AN V.34. Может быть эта сутта просто еще не переведена и называется иначе?

----------


## Ассаджи

Я проверял и не нашел еще какой-то сутты.
Их по сути действительно две.

----------


## До

Всё-таки слишком известный текст, что-бы быть подделкой. Например эта история упоминается в книге Venerable K. Sri Dhammananda Maha Thera "What Buddhists Believe". Это авторитетная книга?

----------


## Ассаджи

Вы имеете в виду

http://www.budsas.org/ebud/whatbudbeliev/290.htm

Я не берусь судить об авторитетности этой книги. В ней нет ссылок на первоисточники.

----------


## Борис

2Ассаджи:

//Где же?
http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/books/eir_02.htm//

Странно... вот тут 
http://www.olegern.net/chan/bud/b04start.htm

это есть...

У них там тоже, видать, проблема апокрифлов и прочих подделок существует...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Странно... вот тут 
> http://www.olegern.net/chan/bud/b04start.htm
> 
> это есть...*


Приведена ссылка на

Священные книги Востока, т.19, Оксфорд, 1883

The Fo-sho-hing-tsan-king,
a life of Buddha, by Asvaghosha, Bodhisattva; translated from Sanskrit into Chinese by Dharmaraksha, A. D. 420 g

А вот перевод АН 8.12

http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...ahavaggo-e.htm

Sihasuttam - The general Siha.

At one time The Blessed One was living in the gabled hall in the Great Forest in Vesali. At that time many well known Licchavis assembled and seated in the assembly hall were talking in praise of The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community of bhikkhus.

The general Siha was also seated in that gathering and it occurred to Siha &#223;Without doubts The Blessed One should be worthy and rightfully enlightened that these well known Licchavis assembled and seated talk the praise of The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community in various ways." Then the general Siha approached Nigantha Nataputta and said to him:"Venerable sir, I desire to approach the recluse Gotama."

&#223;Siha, you a man of action, why do you want to see the recluse Gotama of non-action? Siha, the recluse Gotama, teaches non-action and disciplines, disciples for non-action. Then general Siha's intentions of going to see The Blessed One subsided

For the second time many well known Licchavis assembled and seated in the assembly hall were talking in praise of The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community of bhikkhus.

The general Siha was also seated in that gathering and it occurred to Siha &#223;Without doubts The Blessed One should be worthy and rightfully enlightened that these well known Licchavis assembled and seated talk the praise of The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community in various ways." Then the general Siha approached Nigantha Nataputta and said to him: "Venerable sir, I desire to approach the recluse Gotama."

&#223;Siha, you a man of action, why do you want to see the recluse Gotama of non-action? Siha, the recluse Gotama, teaches non-action and disciplines, disciples for non-action. Then general Siha's intentions of going to see The Blessed One subsided for the second time.

For the third time many well known Licchavis assembled and seated in the assembly hall were talking in praise of The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community of bhikkhus.

The general Siha was also seated in that gathering and it occured to Siha &#223;Without doubts The Blessed One should be worthy and rightfully enlightened that these well known Licchavis assembled and seated talk the praise of The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community in various ways." Then it occurred to the general Siha: &#223;What is the use of the consent of these Niganthas? I will approach to see The Blessed One worthy and rightfully enlightened.".

Then the general Siha with about five hundred carriages went to Vesali during the daytime to see The Blessed One. Approaching as far as the carriages could go, descended from the carriages and went on foot. The general Siha approached The Blessed One, worshipped, sat on a side and said to The Blessed One:

&#223;Venerable sir, I have heard this said:'The recluse Gotama teaches non-action and disciplines his disciples for non action. Venerable sir, those who said `the recluse Gotama teaches non-action and disciplines disciples for non-action' How far are they saying the words of The Blessed One and not accusing The Blessed One falsely. Are they saying it according to the Teaching and not falsely accusing The Blessed One? We do not like to accuse The Blessed One for what he has not said"

&#223;Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama teaches non-action and disciplines his disciples in non-action.

Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama teaches action and disciplines his disciples in action.

Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama teaches annihilation and disciplines his disciples in annihilation.

Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama teaches loathing and disciplines his disciples in loathing.

Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama is a disciplinarian and disciplines his disciples..

Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama is not destined to another birth and disciplines his disciples not to be destined for another birth.

Siha, rightly saying there is a method of mine according to it -the recluse Gotama gives comfort disciplines his disciples to gain comfort

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches non-action and disciplines disciples for non-action? Siha, I tell non-doing of bodily misconduct, verbal misconduct and mental misconduct and various demeritorious things.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches non-action and disciplines disciples for non-action

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches action and disciplines disciples for action? Siha, I tell of bodily good conduct, verbal good conduct and mental good conduct and the doing of various meritorious things.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches action and disciplines disciples for action.

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches annihilation and disciplines, disciples for annhilation? Siha, I tell the annhilation of greed, hate and delusion and various kinds of demeritorious things.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches annihilation and disciplines disciples for annihilation

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches loathing and disciplines disciples for loathing? Siha, I loathe bodily misconduct, verbal misconduct and mental misconduct and various demeritorious things.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches loathing and disciplines disciples for loathing.

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama is a disciplinarian and disciplines disciples? Siha, I tell the giving up of greed, hate and delusion and various kinds of demeritorious things.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama is a disciplinarian and disciplines disciples.

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches self control and disciplines disciples for self control? Siha, I tell the self control of demeritorious things of bodily misconduct, verbal misconduct and mental misconduct. Siha, whosever demeritorious things are dispelled by self control, pulled out from the root, made a palm stump, made a thing that would not grow again. I tell he is self controlled.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches self control and disciplines disciples for self control.

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches not entering another womb and disciplines disciples for not entering another womb? Siha, whosever future lying in a womb and future rebirth is dispelled pulled out from the roots, made a palm stump that would not grow again. I tell he does not enter another womb. The Thus Gone One not lying in a womb has dispelled future birth. Has pulled it out with the roots, it is made a palm that would not grow again

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama does not enter a womb, and disciplines disciples for it.

Siha, what is that method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches comfort and disciplines disciples for comfort? Siha, I am the most comforted one and I teach disciples and discipline them for the highest comfort.

Siha, this is the method of mine, which rightfully says the recluse Gotama teaches comfort and disciplines disciples for comfort".

When this was said the general Siha said to The Blessed One: -"Venerable sir, I understand!....re... venerable sir, bear me as a lay disciple who has taken refuge from today until life lasts".

&#223;Siha, make a thorough investigation. It's suitable for well known people like you"

&#223;Venerable sir, on account of this too I am very much satisfied with The Blessed One, that The Blessed One says to me `Siha, make a thorough investigation. It's suitable for well known people like you'"

`Venerable sir if my discipleship was gained by those of other faiths, they would have taken me throughout Vesali under their banner saying `The general Siha has come to our faith. Here The Blessed One says Siha, make a thorough investigation. It's suitable for well known people like you.' Now I take refuge in The Blessed One, the teaching and the Community of bhikkhus for the second time. I am a disciple who has taken refuge from today until life lasts".

&#223;Siha, for a long time your clan has been a welling spring to the Niganthas'. You should think to offer them morsel food at their arrival."

&#223;Venerable sir, on account of this too I am very much satisfied with The Blessed One, that The Blessed One says to me `Siha, for a long time your clan has been a welling spring to the Niganthas'. You should think to offer them morsel food at their arrival.'"

`Venerable sir I have heard it said-' The recluse Gotama said it- Offerings should be made to me. Offerings should be made to my disciples only. The highest benefits are for offerings given to me and my disciples..Here The Blessed One makes arrangements for offerings to be made to the Niganthas' Here, venerable sir, we should know the right time to offer. Now I take refuge in The Blessed One, the teaching and the Community of bhikkhus for the third time. I am a disciple who has taken refuge from today until life lasts."

Then The Blessed One gave a graduated sermon to the general Siha such as talking on giving gifts, virtues, heavenly bliss, the dangers of sensuality, the defiling nature of folly and vanity and the benefits of giving up. When The Blessed One knew that the mind of the general Siha was ready, tender, free from obstructions, exalted and pleased, he gave the special message of the enlightened ones such as unpleasantness, the arisisng of unpleasantness, the cessation of unpleasantness and the path leading to the cessation of unpleasantness.

Just as a pure cloth free of any impurity would take the dye evenly, in the same manner the pure stainless eye of the Teaching appeared to the general Siha seated there itself- &#223;Whatever arisen thing has the nature of ceasing". .

Then the general Siha then and there mastered the Teaching, knew the teaching, penetrated it, dispelled doubts and becoming confident did not want a another teacher in the dispensation and said to The Blessed One- &#223;Venerable sir, accept tomorrow's meal from me together with the Community bhikkhus." The Blessed One accepted in silence.

The general Siha knowing that The Blessed One had accepted the invitation, worshipped, circumambulated The Blessed One and went away. The general Siha then addressed a certain man and said:Go and find what meat there is in the market! The general Siha at the end of that night prepared various kinds of nourishing eatables and drinks in his home and informed The Blessed One: - &#223;Venerable sir, the food is ready, it is the right time."

Then The Blessed One putting on robes in the morning, and taking bowl and robes approached the house of the general Siha together with the Community of bhikkhus and sat on the prepared seats. At that time many Niganthas were walking from street to street and from junction to junction with raised hands saying &#223;Today the general Siha has killed fat cattle and has prepared food for the recluse gotama. The recluse Gotama knowing the meat is prepared on account of him partakes it."

Then a certain man approached the general Siha and whispered in his ear: &#223;Sir, know that many Niganthas are walking from street to street and from junction to junction with raised hands saying &#223;Today the general Siha has killed fat cattle and has prepared food for the recluse gotama. The recluse Gotama knowing the meat is prepared on account of him partakes it. Sir, from a long time these venerable ones depreciate The Blessed One, the Teaching and the Community of bhikkhus. Accusing The Blessed One with unreal false statements, these venerable ones cannot destroy the fame of The Blessed One in this manner. We would not destroy the life of any living thing knowingly!."

The general Siha offered nourishing eatables and drinks to the Community of bhikkhus headed by The Blessed One with his own hands and satisfied them. Knowing The Blessed One had finished taking the meal the general Siha sat on a side. The Blessed One advised him incited him and made his heart light giving a talk and getting up went away.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

Мне прислали ссылку на более ранний источник этого варианта - книгу Пола Каруса "Евангелие Будды" (Paul Carus "The Gospel of Buddha", 1894).

Елена Рерих ссылается в своей работе на эту книгу.

Оглавление:

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/btg/index.htm

текст о генерале Симхе:

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/btg/btg52.htm

Как описывается в статье Джудит Снодграсс:

http://nirc.nanzan-u.ac.jp/nfile/2655

Пол Карус издал эту компиляцию буддийских текстов во многом для продвижения своих религиозно-философских идей, а именно пост-кантианского христианского монизма, и  сближения религии с наукой. Иисуса Христа он считал предсказанным ранее Буддой Майтреей.

Как он написал в предисловии, он отредактировал приведенные в его книге буддийские тексты. Кроме того, он дополнил их собственными вставками, с целью донести свои идеи.

Вставка Пола Каруса в Сиха сутту служила одним из оправданий для Олега Мужчиля, недавно убитого как руководителя диверсионно-разведывательной группы.

http://society.lb.ua/war/2014/12/22/...nie_voyni.html
http://news.liga.net/articles/politi..._operatsii.htm

Этот случай подчеркивает то, насколько важно верно истолковывать тексты и не добавлять ничего лишнего в переводы.

Как сказано в Абхасита сутте, если кто-то выдает за слова Татхагаты то, чего тот не говорил, то тем самым он клевещет на Татхагату.

"Monks, these two slander the Tathagata. Which two? He who explains what was not said or spoken by the Tathagata as said or spoken by the Tathagata. And he who explains what was said or spoken by the Tathagata as not said or spoken by the Tathagata. These are two who slander the Tathagata."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....023.than.html

----------

Bahupada (13.12.2015), Shus (13.12.2015), Won Soeng (21.03.2017), Ануруддха (13.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2015), Вольдемар (13.12.2015), Кхантибало (14.12.2015), Фил (13.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2021), Юй Кан (13.12.2015)

----------


## sergey

В обсуждениях этой сутты на БФ, кстати, писали о книге  Коруса: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post285102

----------

Фил (13.12.2015), Юй Кан (13.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Потому что гораздо проще переделать Дхарму под себя, чем наоборот.

----------

Кузьмич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Джамбал Непалец

Ну так и какой результат спора, где истинные слова для генерала Сингха?

----------


## Юрий Пирогов

Спор разрешила Йодхаджива Сутта (СН. 42. 3) это истинные слова самого Будды Гаутамы. А в Сиха Сутта (АН. 8. 12) нет никаких апокрифических вставок военных действий.

----------

